# Anyone use Viewbug for photo contests?



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

I signed up before and then stopped but have signed up again lured in by the prospect of winning some cameras or equipment.  I didn't like the limited offerings of the Free contests so paid for the Premium contests.  

http://www.viewbug.com/


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 18, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I signed up before and then stopped but have signed up again lured in by the prospect of winning some cameras or equipment.  I didn't like the limited offerings of the Free contests for paid for the Premium contests.
> 
> http://www.viewbug.com/



Never heard of it, but will check it out. I have been posting to 500px and added some photos to their marketplace, but have not sold anything yet.


----------



## littleowl (Jul 18, 2016)

I tried Viewbug last year. I had as much chance as a snowball in a furnace. I would have a message to say . Your photo as been chosen for our viewing. Then almost as soon as I received the message. I was informed for various reasons we cannot accept it. No other explanation was given.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

littleowl said:


> I tried Viewbug last year. I had as much chance as a snowball in a furnace. I would have a message to say . Your photo as been chosen for our viewing. Then almost as soon as I received the message. I was informed for various reasons we cannot accept it. No other explanation was given.



I should have checked it out before paying for it, and stuck with the free contests.  No chance I'll win anything.  There are thousands of professional photos on the site.  Quite a lot are only amateur snapshots, but more of them are really good. 

Glad to see no one could take a photo without permission as if you try to save a photo you can't - it comes up only as copyright and my user name.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 18, 2016)

getting around most right click blocked routines is easy for those who want to take a photo .


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> getting around most right click blocked routines is easy for those who want to take a photo .



Really?!  Hmm....  maybe I'd better put a sig on the photos I post.

Ack.  Just googled how to get around that and lots of helpful sites.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 18, 2016)

with right-click blocking on the entire page, you can still easily view the source code of the web page from the developer menu of your browser and grab the image from there many times.

i had a mod at a photiography side contact me because some photo's posted on their site looked strange as far as links . turns out they were mine and stolen .

about 2 years later the guy who stole them was posting on the city-data website  and had commented on one of my photo's . how dumb was that .  i sent the info to the mods and they blocked him .


----------

